# heartbeat webseite



## südpol (31. August 2007)

Hi,

ich würde meine Webseite gerne von einem meiner Server aus mit einem Art Heartbeat überwachen um zu sehen, wenn diese down gehen sollte bzw. nicht erreicht werden kann. Ich möchte das ganze jedoch nicht über icmp machen sonder will tatsächlich prüfen ob die http Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann. 

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit wie ich sowas (nacht Möglichkeit unter windows) selber schreiben kann? Ich konnte nichts wirklich brauchbares dazu finden (z. B. cmd schnittstelle für den Firefox oder so...)

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------

